# spring snow



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

We had a dusting of snow again this morning so Tiger and Lily were outside enjoying the fresh air.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kidcat,
What Gorgeous Cats! Love how they stand out in the snow!
Fantastic shots of them!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome pictures. Your cats are gorgeous.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Award winning stuff! High adventure cats!


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you! I feel like I always post pictures of them in my bedroom, so this is just proof that the kitties do other stuff besides sleep on my bed all the time, haha!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I love the photos! Your cats are beautiful. I wish mine could go outside. One of them seems to really want it.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL kitties! Love the one in the tree!


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

So I finally broke down and ordered break-away collars for the girls. But their adventures outdoors (especially the tree climbing) has me hesitant to put them on.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kidcat,
What Awesome collars! I love the fact, that their names and phone number are stitched in! Nothing dangling to get hooked up in/on!
I think those will be just fine, even for tree climbing acrobats!
Sharon


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

They are certainly enjoying their kingdom.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh. my. gosh. Those are some spectacular pics! The one of Lily peeking out from behind the tree (bush?) is sooo cute! There's something about her face that's just so gentle and sweet.  And the pic of Tiger in the tree is incredible. She seems to be quite the huntress! She embodies "cat" in the pic where she's looking straight at you as she tromps through the snow. 

What's she looking at in the first pic?


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

spirite said:


> What's she looking at in the first pic?


She was looking at Lily, making sure her sister was following. :2kitties


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful photos, gorgeous cats!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome photos! They are beautiful cats!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

kidcat said:


> She was looking at Lily, making sure her sister was following. :2kitties


Sooooo cute!!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful ginger kitties! they look so striking against the snow.


----------

